# Duda sobre impedancias de parlantes y amplificadores



## russonqn (Ene 17, 2007)

Buenas, soy nuevo en la pagina, y mi consulta es la siguiente
Tengo un par de parlantes viejitos que me dicen que son de 8ohms pero no se que potencia tienen.
La cosa es que quiero hacer un amplificador pero no se de que potencia de slaida lo puedo hacer ni que esquematico
Espero que me puedan ayudar!!
Nuchas Gracias!!


----------



## mandoone (Ene 17, 2007)

tengo el mismo problema, jajaj, pero mi parlante es de 6 ohm de impedancia, es de un equipo de musica. 
quizas si tenemos el voltaje q le llega al parlante podriamos sacarlo por la formula:
V/Z=I
IxV=W


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Tengo una duda y me gustaria que me ayuden.

Supongamos que tengo un amplificador sencillo (con algun TDA) y que a la salida dice 8 ohms.

¿Que pasa si yo tengo parlantes de 4 ohms de impedancia?
¿Tengo que acoplar algún circuito para corregir esa diferencia o algo por el estilo?

Bueno espero que me puedan ayudar

saludos,
*---aakd18---*


----------



## menduco (Sep 28, 2007)

hola aakd18, mira si tenes un amplificador cualesquiera y te diga a las salida que sea 8 ohm y pones otro de 4 ohm no te van a rendir, es decir no vas a tener el sonido que esperas escuchar , debido a que el amplificador a la salida tiene que reconocer 8 ohm .
 podes poner varios parlantes a la salida pero acordate que tiene que reconocer solo 8 ohm (la cantidad de parlantes va a depender del tipo de conexion que utilices ya sea serie o paralelo).
volvamos a la duda que planteaste si dice 8 ohm a la salida y supongamos que tenes 2 parlantes de 4 ohm  simplemente debes conectar a estos en serie.
analíticamente esto se resuelve de la siguiente manera:

                        resist. total= R1 + R2
   donde :
                         resist. total = 8 ohm ( es lo que debe reconocer el amplificador)
                         R1= 4 ohm ( resistencia del primer parlante)
                         R2=4 ohm (resistencia del segundo parlante)

                        8 ohm =( 4 + 4) ohm
                        8 ohm = 8 ohm

espero q te sirva de ayuda, cualquier cosa me avisas y vemos en que mas te puedo ayudar
nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Existe una forma de adaptar un Amplificador de 8 Ohms a un parlante de 4, que es con un transformador especial para audio.
Este transformador debe poseer varias caracteristicas que lo hacen dificil de realizar, la principal es que sea lineal, es decir que la relacion de transformadorrmacion se mantenga igual  para toda la respuesta a frecuencia del amplificador.


----------



## aliteroid (Sep 30, 2007)

Mira no es gran problema puedes conectar los parlantes sin preocuparte lo cierto es que no tendras la maxima potencia del equipo pero te sonaran igual solo que un poco mas bajo 8en volumen). Ahora si quieres obtener la maxima transferencia de potencia debes adaptar las impedancias y para esto tienes varios metodos, transformador de impedancias, arreglo de parlantes como se dijo anteriormente o adaptador electronico de impedancias por ahi andan algunos. Saludos


----------



## Dano (Oct 1, 2007)

Si tienes un amplificador de 8 Ohm y le conectas un parlante de 4 Ohm el amplificador va a funcionar pero exigido, mientras menor sea la impedancia de los parlantes este va a ir más exigido, la ventaja es que ganas potencia sacrificando al amplificador, porque este no está diseñado para trabajar con esa carga.

Saludos


----------



## SurFeRu (Oct 3, 2007)

mira amigo lo mas recomendable en este caso es ponerle 2 parlantes de 4 ohms en serie como nos comenta menduco, dependiendo de cuantas salidas tenga el amplificador, y cual es su minima impedancia,  ya ke puedes trabajarlo a mas de 8 ohms no importa trabaja menos y no se forzara, acambio si  lo kieres trabajar a baja impedancia es lo contrario,  tambien puedes comprarte el adaptador de impendancias pero no es muy recomendable porke te puede generar pequeñas interferencias, pero eso solo depende de ti,

saludos


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 28, 2007)

hola me llamo franco
apenas estudio en una escuela tecnica.,,pero estoy adquiriendo mas conocimientos por mi medio.
me gusta la parte de audio y iluminacion
en este post quiero hace una preguntas sobre audio ya que a esto se refiere

como obtengo la mayor potencia¿¿ con parlantes de baja impedancia (2ohm) o con parlantes de (6 o 8 ohm) es para el auto y para mi equipo de musica de casa

que parlante suena mas fuerte (suponiendo misma potencia nominal y de pico) uno de baja impedancia o alta¿¿

tengo un equipo marca sanyo en el auto que soporta 4 a 8 ohm , y tengo dos parlantes de mi equipoo de musica de 6ohm!com los conecto para que no se aruine el equipo¿¿
gracias desde ya
franco


----------



## Diodo Zener (Oct 28, 2007)

Al mismo volumen suena más fuerte el de baja impedancia(si son la misma marca). Ojo si pones varios parlantes no sea que se vaya más bajo de 4ohm para no quemar el amplificador , ah puedes conseguir dos de 12 ohm(si consigues), los conectas en paralelo a los de 6ohm y obtienes 4ohm( 2 por un lado y dos por otro).

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Oct 28, 2007)

fran_14 dijo:
			
		

> hola me llamo franco
> apenas estudio en una escuela tecnica.,,pero estoy adquiriendo mas conocimientos por mi medio.
> me gusta la parte de audio y iluminacion
> en este post quiero hace una preguntas sobre audio ya que a esto se refiere
> ...




La ley de Ohm rige!


Saludos


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 28, 2007)

holas muchas gracias por tu respuesta
me servira de mucha ayuda


como logro mas potencia¿¿ conexion en serie o paralelo de los parlantes

suponiendo que en ambos la impedancia total es la misma

franco


----------



## Diodo Zener (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_leyohm.asp

Aquí hay datos de ley de ohm . La impedancia de dos o más resistencias (o parlantes) en serie , SE SUMA , y en paralelo 1/r1+1/r2+.+1/rX=1/rT  ,o sea para dos resistensias o parlantes en paralelo es 1/r1+1/r2=1/rT.    Con esto fíjate como los debe conectar.


----------



## menduco (Oct 29, 2007)

diodo zener permitime que te corrija.
para dos resistencias en paralelo el calculo es el siguiente:

             Rt=(R1*R2)/(R1+R2)

a partir de 3 resistencias en paralelo se utiliza la otra formula

saludos


----------



## Diodo Zener (Oct 30, 2007)

Es la misma fórmula pero de otra manera .

Justifico:

Rt=(R1*R2)/(R1+R2)
Rt*R1+Rt*R2=R1*R2
(Rt*R1)/R2+Rt=R1
Rt/R2+Rt/R1=1
Rt*(1/R2)+Rt*(1/R1)=1
Rt*(1/R2+1/R1)=1
1/R2+1/R1=1/Rt


----------



## menduco (Oct 30, 2007)

perdon, me exprese mal. son correctas las 2 formulas sino que es (a mi parecer) mas practico utilizar la formula que te dije ya que tenes menos probabilidades de cometer un error

porque hay que tener encuenta que al resultado debes de invertirlo y muchas veces nos olvidamos.

saludos


----------



## enrique courtade (May 29, 2008)

Hola a todos,yo tambien tengo una duda sobre la conexión de parlantes: 
compré dos parlantes de 8",200W de potencia y 8 ohms de impedancia, y dos tweeters de 150w de potencia rms y 4 ohms.Mi amplificador es de 8 ohms y tiene 4 salidas para parlantes.Me dijeron que conecte un parlante en paralelo con un tweeter y ese paralelo a una salida del amplificador y que haga lo mismo con el otro parlante y el otro tweeter(solo usaría dos de las salidas).Mi duda es: Como hago para obtener los 8 ohms con los que trabaja el amplificador ya que con la conexión que me dijeron tendría 2,67 ohms no es así?
Otro amigo me dijo que tengo que adaptar las impedancias con unas resistencias y unos capacitores(un circuito sencillo que dijo que a veces viene en la caja del tweeter pero no me vino y no sé como hacerlo).
Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

bueno, los parlantes de 8 ohms, pueden ser conectados normalmente, solos en las dos salidas digamos A y B, y los dos tweeter en serie t dan 8 homs, lo cual usarias la salida C.
para la otra salida puedes usar dos tweeters mas.

no usas adaptadores de impedancias, no trabajas tanto, usas todas las salidas, sin hacer que el amplificador trabaje mal por no tener las resistencias de carga.

solo con 2 tweeters mas.


----------



## enrique courtade (May 30, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda,la verdad me estaba haciendo mucho lío porque el que me vendió los parlantes me dijo que si conectaba un parlante en paralelo con un tweeter y eso a una salida no iba a tener ningún problema;se supone que es una casa seria y muy conocida en tucumán.Voy a hacer lo que me aconsejaste,gracias de nuevo.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 8, 2010)

bueno...el mes pasado compre un amplificador de casa de 3600pmpo bastante bueno..lo probe con 2 cajones de bajos 15" uno de 3600 y otro de 2400wpmpo y los movio a full potencia...(entiendo que los pmpo son un engaño, pero no recuerdo a cuantos rms es mi ampli)....

ok ahora bien...pienso comprar 2 bajos 12" pero de auto...la gran mayoria vienen a 4ohms cosa que es un problema ya que mi planta manda 8ohms...los bajos que pienso comprar son 2 bajos pionner champpion series de 400rms-1200pmpo cada uno o 2 bajos 10" jack hammer mtx de 400rms cada uno..(estoy entre esos 2)...pero ambos modelos son a 4ohms...otro asunto..los pionner son doble bobina y los jack hammer segun me dijo el vendedor son bobina sencilla....bueno.

las preguntas son...
escuche que poniendo en serie los 2 bajos puedo conectarlos a las planta sin ningun problema ya que en serie hacen 8ohms...(eso escuche mas no se como hacerlo)..."como hago para conectar en serie los 2 bajos para poder equilibrar la impedancia y no quemar nada??"...

-existe algun problema con lso bajos 2ble bobina trabajando en casa?? o es igual que con los bajos bobina sencilla...(no quiero comprar bajos peavey ni de 8ohms ya que aparte que donde vivo son muy dificiles de conseguir ya que todo lo que venden es car-audio y nada de pro-audio) pienso adaptar mas adelante los bajos que compre a mi auto (h) pero mientras sonarlos en mi casa...

espero porfavor respuestas alentadoras y explicativas tenganme pasciencia que soy novato en el tema gracias de antemano


----------



## maton00 (May 8, 2010)

muchos bajos no entendi 
lo que quieres es que amplificador y bocinas  no se quemen y por eso quieres sumar impedancias?


----------



## alaraune (May 8, 2010)

Compra dos bajos de doble bobina de 4 ohm cada bobina y las conectas en serie, de modo que cada bajo te de una impedancia de 8 ohm, sería positivo con negativo de cada bobina y los extremos que te queden serían un cable positivo de una bobina y un negativo de la otra bobina y ésos serían los cables a conectar al ampli; esto por cada bajo. Ahora bien, estás consciente de lo que significa conectarle dos bajos a tu amplificador?  por que se puede, pero sólo vas a escuchar bajos?  es decir, como conectarías medios y agudos al ampli?eso lo complicaría más...   tal vez con un crosover pasivo...   o la otra opción sería bi o tri amplificar la señal de entrada, pero necesitarías uno o dos amplis estereo más.
Acuérdate también de la garantía, cubrirá la garantía que le conectes ésos bajos?
Bye, nos cuentas.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 8, 2010)

ok ahora tengo otra pregunta...tengo 2 twetwers de 60wrms que me gustaria conectar pero el amplificador tiene solo 2 salidas. en la explicacion anterior amigo alaraune..voy a conectar 1bobina (conectada positivo+negativo de la otra) a la salida positiva o negativa de la planta? o no importa verdad?.... 

bueno volviendo a lo de los tweeters...estos twetwer no se podrian conectar igual que con los bajos? osea empatando los extremos con las bobinas de los 2 bajos y conectarlo a la planta?...(en caso de no poder hacerse) tengo un buen sonido brilloso en mi pc que se encargaria de darle el brillo al sonido...por otra parte mas adelante me gustaria comprar un par de medios para ir agrandando el sonido.. pero el problema radica en que mi planta solo tiene 2 salidas...existe algo que pueda utilizar ? almenos para conectar 2 tweter y 2 bajos?


----------



## alaraune (May 8, 2010)

Hola, pasate por este post:   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/ para dividir el sonido:  bajos, medios y agudos (tweeter), este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/ para comprender un poco acerca de las conexiones de los parlantes a los amplis.  Con estos posts tienes lo necesario para realizar tus conexiones.  Con un crossover pasivo por salida del ampli tienes suficiente para conectar un bajo y un medio+un tweeter (2 vías) ó un bajo, un medio y un tweeter (3 vías).  Ojalá te sirva la info.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 9, 2010)

bueno no entiendo mucho las graficas que mustran en los posts....una pregunta un poco mas sencilla...no creen que seria mejor que hiciera 2 cajones (ya los cajones los tengo) cada cajon con 1 bajo y 1 tweeter...pero si cada bajo es de 4ohms DVC como conectaria para que se sumen impedancias y llegar a 8ohm con un tweeter?..lo que me pone a pensar que talves deba poner 2 bajos 2ble bobina sumados haciendo 8ohms + el tweter por cada cajon.. o puedo conectar solo 1 bajo y 1 tweeter ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2010)

SonyXploD dijo:


> bueno no entiendo mucho las graficas que mustran en los posts....una pregunta un poco mas sencilla...no creen que seria mejor que hiciera 2 cajones (ya los cajones los tengo) cada cajon con 1 bajo y 1 tweeter...pero si cada bajo es de 4ohms DVC como conectaria para que se sumen impedancias y llegar a 8ohm con un tweeter?..lo que me pone a pensar que talves deba poner 2 bajos 2ble bobina sumados haciendo 8ohms + el tweter por cada cajon.. o puedo conectar solo 1 bajo y 1 tweeter ?



Si no entendés lo que dice, eso significa que no deberías estar tratando de hacerlo vos, sino buscar a alguien que SI LO ENTIENDA, lo haga por vos y claro, pagarle lo que corresponda.


----------



## electrico (May 9, 2010)

hola no se que tan grave pueda ser conectar un woofer de 4 ohm a un ampli de 8 ohm yo tengo 2 subwoofer rockford fosgate de 4 ohm de una sola bobina uno a cada canal del amplificador el amplificador usa un integrado stk y no veo que le pase nada todo anda bien incluso los twiter que tengo son de 4 ohm y no se quemo nada antes tenia 2 parlantes ovalados de 4 ohm y los 2 twiter nunca tuve problemas ya van como 3 años funcioando pero si buscas woofer de auto te recomendaria que te compres 2 subwoofer rockford de 8 ohm en esa marca tambien los hacen de 8 ohm.


----------



## alaraune (May 9, 2010)

Hola, mira estas imagenes para que se te despejen las dudas:   ,  esta otra:  http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/2061/doblebobinaseriecrosoov.jpg, y esta es la apariencia más común de un  crossover de 8 ohm:  http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9743/imgrce.jpg.
La conexión sería de un bajo con las dos bobinas en serie para dar 8 ohm + un tweeter de 8 ohm, por supuesto, lo recomendable es que sea a través de un crossover pasivo. 
Otra opción, más recomendable, es usar otro ampli o bocinas potenciadas (como las de PC) para unos parlantes que den los medios y agudos y tu ampli con los bajos.
Espero les sirva la info a quien la necesite, estoy en contacto de todos modos para las dudas que pueda despejar, suerte.
Por otro lado, la opción que te dá electrico es buena (2 bajos de 8 ohm, uno a cada salida del ampli) y respecto a ése mismo comentario, quizás su ampli sea capaz de trabajar a menores impedancias de 8 ohm, habría que revisar el modelo de su ampli, pues normalmente se bajas de la impedancia el resultado es la destrucción de las etapas de potencia en la mayoría de los casos.  Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 9, 2010)

alaraune dijo:


> Hola, mira estas imagenes para que se te despejen las dudas...


 ahora si entiendo hermano..pero como decia anteriormente en donde vivo "muY" pocas son las tiendas que venden bajos de 8ohm (por no decir ninguna) y las que puedas encontrar tras una larga caminata venden pero extremadamente caro..ademas..para mover bajos de 8ohm en un auto tengo entendido que se necesita mas energia una buena planta y demas..por ello comprar 2 bajos de 4ohm 2ble bobina cada uno veo q es la mejor obcion.. tendre que comprar tambien ese crossover para poder conectar 2 bajos y 1 tweeter..(puse a sonar 2 bajos de 100wrms de 6ohms con la misma planta hace unos dias con sus respectivos twiters y me daño los bajos al rato de estarlos sonando..los tweeters si los deje un rato largo a ver si aguantaban la mecha y pues si aguantaron..usare esos mismos..

entonces para concluir..hermano cual seria la mejor obcion? construir 2 cajones con 1 bajo y 1 twiter cada cajon..o contruir 1 solo cajon con 2 bajos y 1 twiter que es lo que ud me dice que puedo conectar maximo con el crossover...estuve leyendo un poco..y un crossover pasivo en que se diferencia de uno activo?


----------



## alaraune (May 9, 2010)

Hola, la mejor opción es conectar un bajo doble bobina en serie a 8 ohm + un tweeter (de hecho, recomiendo un bajo, un medio y un tweeter) a cada salida del ampli, suponiendo que tenga dos, en realidad, aunque tenga más salidas, recomiendo esta conexión.      La mejor opción sería el sistema con crossover activo, pero te saldría muy caro;  ya que requieres un ampli para bajos, uno para medio+tweeter o uno para bajos, otro para medios y otro para tweeter, pasando la señal por intermedio de un crossover activo.  Como ves, sería más caro.  En el foro existen posts que hablan de como hacer un crossover pasivo, por si te interesa.  Una de las diferencias mas notorias de los crossovers pasivos y activos es que los activos van antes del ampli mientras que los pasivos van después.  Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 11, 2010)

mmm ok gracias hermano una ultima pregunta...para que no salga tan caro..no se podria conectar los 2 bajos en serie y los 2 extremos de 1 tweeter meterlos tambien x las 2 salidas del ampli? osea por las mismas salidas donde estoy conectando los bajos.. estuve revisando y no es factible comprar un crossover para usarlo solo x un corto tiempo yta que una ves que monte el sonido al carro no lo usare mas..


----------



## alaraune (May 11, 2010)

Hola, ojo, si vas a comprar dos bajos doble bobina de 4 ohm cada bobina, debe ser un bajo y un tweeter a cada salida del ampli, las bobinas del bajo en serie para que den 8 ohm.  el crossover pasivo es para proteger el tweeter de las frecuencaias bajas que lo pueden quemar; hay otra opción más económica, pero no te daría el mismo resultado y además corres el riesgo de quemar los tweeters.  Sería colocar un capacitor bipolar al positivo del tweeter, en serie.  Además, te convendría poerle una protección para tweeter.  Con  respecto al crossover, luego lo podés vender...

Acá hay algo de como conectar el tweeter...   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index11.html


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 15, 2010)

¿Ya compraste los bajos de Car Audio?

Si te gusta que "suene duro" no compres cornetas de carro. Tienen muy baja sensibilidad. Te recuerdo que no escuchamos potencia, se escucha presión sonora en decibeles. 

Compra bajos con parámetros Thiele & Small.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 16, 2010)

hermano comprare bajos de car audio ya que primero los sonare en mi casa mientras tanto entiendes? pero su finalidad seran para sonarlos en carro no estaran sonando en mi ksa por siempre...ademas no quiero gastar una fortuna en sonido quiero algo sencillo que mueva suficiente aire como para sentir las ondas en la ropa jeje  con 2 bajos pionner champion series creo que es suficiente o con 2 bajos MTX de 1200


----------



## ramirofd (May 18, 2010)

yo tengo un minicomponente que reconoce 6 ohms.... diganme si mi analisis esta bien.. acepto mejoras y recomendaciones ya que estoy en la escuela tecnica y toy aprendiendo... en mi ciudad solo se consiguen parlantes de 4 ohms... si armo dos grupos de 3 parlantes de 4 ohms en serie, y conecto los dos grupos en paralelo voy a tener 6 ohms cierto?

    __4ohms___4ohms____4ohms___
__|                                           |___
   |__4ohms___4ohms____4ohms__|

ahí voy a tener 6 ohms cierto??


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (May 18, 2010)

puedes colocarle dos parlantes de 4ohms en serie, porque si la salida esta hecha para 8 ohms, hacerla trabajar a 4ohms, estarias forzandola a trabajar al doble de su potencia,


----------



## RIQUEL (May 21, 2010)

aakd18 dijo:


> Hola a toda la comunidad. Tengo una duda y me gustaria que me ayuden.
> 
> Supongamos que tengo un amplificador sencillo (con algun TDA) y que a la salida dice 8 ohms.
> 
> ...


mira si tenes un amplificador que nesecita una impedancia de 8ohms y colocas uno de 4ohms la potencia de tu amplificador se ba a duplicar pero si no esta preparado para soportar esa impedancia de te ba a quemar, lo que podes hacer es no tenerlo al maximo, como mucho a un 75% porque el equipo al tener una menor inpedancia en la salida ba a consumir mas y por lo tanto se ba a recalentar y luego a quemar


----------



## fedealma (May 21, 2010)

esta bien  ramirofd si haces eso vas a tener 6 ohms.


----------



## nacho_brc (May 26, 2010)

mira.. yo tengo un problema similar que el tuyo.. pero alrevez.. jjaa.. tengo un amplificador que arme para la casa.. me da 200 + 200w en 4ohm.. el problema es que solo car audio trabaja con 4 ohm.. entonces tengo que comerme que los tipos me quieran cobrar 1 millon de pesos por un parlante de 100000000 w rms cuando solo quiero uno de 200w.. la solucion.. compro 2 parlantes de 8ohm comunachos de 12 o 15" y los pongo en paralelo.. mira.. vos crees que el equipo se va a quemar por usar parlantes de 4ohm pero no es asi.. solo que con 4 ohm puede tirar el doble de potencia.. solo si la fuente se la da.. como en tu caso la fuente esta preparada para dar una potencia predeterminada no creo que pase nada.. corrijanme si me equivoco.. saludos


----------



## Nimer (May 27, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> mira.. yo tengo un problema similar que el tuyo.. pero alrevez.. jjaa.. tengo un amplificador que arme para la casa.. me da 200 + 200w en 4ohm.. el problema es que solo car audio trabaja con 4 ohm.. entonces tengo que comerme que los tipos me quieran cobrar 1 millon de pesos por un parlante de 100000000 w rms cuando solo quiero uno de 200w.. la solucion.. compro 2 parlantes de 8ohm comunachos de 12 o 15" y los pongo en paralelo.. mira.. vos crees que el equipo se va a quemar por usar parlantes de 4ohm pero no es asi.. solo que con 4 ohm puede tirar el doble de potencia.. solo si la fuente se la da.. como en tu caso la fuente esta preparada para dar una potencia predeterminada no creo que pase nada.. corrijanme si me equivoco.. saludos



También depende de cómo está armado el amplificador. Por más que la fuente pueda entregar el doble de potencia para cubrir las exigencias de 4ohms, puede ser que los transistores del amplificador no puedan entregar la corriente necesaria para trabajar bajo esa impedancia.
Al exigirle potencia, estamos aumentando la corriente. ¿Cuánto? El doble.
Entonces si un equipo dice que es para usarlo en 8 ohms, yo no lo bajaría de esa impedancia sin antes revisar el circuito y evaluar si soportaría el doble de corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (May 27, 2010)

muy logica la respuesta de Nimer...yo no pondre directo los woofers a mi amplificador ya que son woofers que trabajan a 4ohm el amplificador es de casa y manda 8ohm por salida cada cosa viene para trabajar como es construida, forzarla o usarla como no es, es un riesgo de perder dinero jeje..

Bueno amigos les cuento...Compre un bajo 12 MTX Thunder 4500 bien bueno de 225wrms 2doble bobina 4ohm...lo que hice fue conectar la salida positiva de abajo con la salida negativa del otro lado con un cable..y las otras 2 bobinas (1na a cada lado positiva y negactiva) le puse un cable largo hasta el amplificador...esto que hice esta bien? esta bien configurado en serie? pongo 1na foto para que vean  tengo un inconveniente...lo puse al amplificador verdad.. pero el amplificador esta conectado al pc y aunque envio 2 vias (right/left) solo se escucha el left desconecto el right y no pasa nada...pero si desconcto el left no se escucha nada...otra cosa...lo estuve probando sin cajon..solo para probar.. vi que el cono se mueve bastante pero no retumba como deberia un MTX..sera que al ponerlo en serie se vuelve mas debil?? o talves es porque solo se esta alimentando con el Left...el problema es q la compu tiene la salida AUX pero de alli sale un cable plus/2rca...que puedo hacer ?

Alaraune, o cualquier otro voluntario que quiera explicarme pasenme su msn hermanos para aclarar unas duditas que tengo gracias a todos de antemano.

Revisando bien el amplificador miren :O  
osea puedo conectar bajos de 40hm tambien?
eso quiere decir que puedo conectar directo???
pero si el bajo tiene 2dble bobina como conecto ambas bobinas?..el ampli solo tiene 2 salidas tendria que usar ambas salidas para 1 solo woofer ?? :S


----------



## gmz (May 30, 2010)

Al conectar dos parlantes iguales en serie para tener el doble de impedancia.
*¿Se produce algún tipo de distorsión en el sonido?*
Me surge la duda, ya que supongo que los parlantes, al tener un bobinado tiene una inductancia asociada, y por lo tanto produce un desfasaje de la onda. Se me ocurre que podría hacer que los parlantes no se muevan en conjunto ¿ o nada que ver? 
(tengo muy pocos conocimientos de audio,  )


----------



## nacho_brc (May 31, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> También depende de cómo está armado el amplificador. Por más que la fuente pueda entregar el doble de potencia para cubrir las exigencias de 4ohms, puede ser que los transistores del amplificador no puedan entregar la corriente necesaria para trabajar bajo esa impedancia.
> Al exigirle potencia, estamos aumentando la corriente. ¿Cuánto? El doble.
> Entonces si un equipo dice que es para usarlo en 8 ohms, yo no lo bajaría de esa impedancia sin antes revisar el circuito y evaluar si soportaría el doble de corriente.
> 
> Saludos.


 

gracias por la respuesta nimer.. tenes toda la razon.. de todos modos creo que mi amplificador soporta 4 ohm sin problemas.. ya dos lo dudo mucho.. pero 4 ohm seguro.. la pagina de donde lo saque especifica que el amplificador tiene salidas de 4 ohm.. de todos modos lo podria usar en 8ohm para que trabaje mucho mas relajado.. y con un transformador mucho mas chico.. de todos modos muchas gracias por aclarar este tipo de cosas.. seguramente a mas de uno le sirven estas respuestas como a mi.. saludos


----------



## electrico (Jun 4, 2010)

SonyXploD dijo:


> muy logica la respuesta de Nimer...yo no pondre directo los woofers a mi amplificador ya que son woofers que trabajan a 4ohm el amplificador es de casa y manda 8ohm por salida cada cosa viene para trabajar como es construida, forzarla o usarla como no es, es un riesgo de perder dinero jeje..
> 
> Bueno amigos les cuento...Compre un bajo 12 MTX Thunder 4500 bien bueno de 225wrms 2doble bobina 4ohm...lo que hice fue conectar la salida positiva de abajo con la salida negativa del otro lado con un cable..y las otras 2 bobinas (1na a cada lado positiva y negactiva) le puse un cable largo hasta el amplificador...esto que hice esta bien? esta bien configurado en serie? pongo 1na foto para que vean
> tengo un inconveniente...lo puse al amplificador verdad.. pero el amplificador esta conectado al pc y aunque envio 2 vias (right/left) solo se escucha el left desconecto el right y no pasa nada...pero si desconcto el left no se escucha nada...otra cosa...lo estuve probando sin cajon..solo para probar.. vi que el cono se mueve bastante pero no retumba como deberia un MTX..sera que al ponerlo en serie se vuelve mas debil?? o talves es porque solo se esta alimentando con el Left...el problema es q la compu tiene la salida AUX pero de alli sale un cable plus/2rca...que puedo hacer ?
> ...


 amigo segun puedo ver tu amplificador soporta de 4 a 8 ohm debiste comprar solo 1 bajo doble bobina y conectar las 2 salidas del ampli a ese bajo o tambien pudiste haber comprado 2 bajos de 1 bobina c/u para cada salida del ampli ahora tienes 2 opciones o usas 1 solo bajo con las 2 salidas del ampli o sino pones en serie las 2 bobinas de cada bajo asi obtendrias 8ohm para cada canal pero aumentaria la potencia de los bajos al doble osea tendrias 450 wats en cada bajo tus bajos aguantarian mas potencia pero sonarian mas despacio creo. yo usaria 1 solo bajo para las 2 salidas del ampli.


----------



## SonyXploD (Jun 5, 2010)

cuando hablamos de conectarlo en series seria.... conectar un cable de una bobina a la otra solamente verdad? sin tocar el amplificador..las unicas bobinas que van al amplificador son las 2 restantes no?.. bueno supongo que tendre que conectarlos en serie cuando compre el otro bajo... 

tengo una pregunta mas amigos...orita tengo conectado 1 twiter 1 bajo al amplificador... el twiter esta conectado a los pelos que salen de 1 positivo 1 negativo de 1 par de bobinas, el otro par esta libre... sera que puedo comprar un bajo medio y conectarlo a los pelos que salen de la otra bobina???? para completar el cajon y tenerlo 1 bajo 1 medio 1 twiter

o como conectaria 1 bajo 1 twiter 1 medio para poder hacer otro cajon identico con 2 canales que lo que tiene el amplificador..existe algun tipo de expansion para los canales del ampli?


----------



## nicasio1968 (Jun 21, 2010)

hola, saludos.
En algún lado leí que la impedancia y la resistencia no son lo mismo por lo tanto el calculo que hacemos como resistencia en serie o paralelo es erróneo. Esto solo sirve para parlantes idénticos. En el caso de poner un TW de 4 ohms y un medio de 8 parece que el circuito se comporta como si fuera de 8. Espero encontrar información para compartirla cuanto antes.


----------



## tuteludwig (Jul 5, 2010)

y en el caso de que tenga 3 parlantes de 8 Ohms  y conecto 2 es serie y 2 en paralelo a un amplificador de 8 Ohm, el resultado me queda igual pero.. puede ser riesgoso tantos parlantes en una sola salida?


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola chicos, chequeen por acá:

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/05_speakers_3.html

Sds.


----------



## ground (Abr 2, 2011)

amigos, les cuento que me ise mis propias columnas, ya que tenia unos parlantes y tenia tiempo libre jejje.

bueno el tema es el siguiente en cada caja tengo 3 parlantes: un tweeter de 6 ohm, un medio de 6 ohm y un woffer de 4 ohm, todo esto conectado atravez de de un crossover, el tema es que el crossover conecta los 3 parlantes en paralelo, y haciendo cálculos las impedancia total me da 1,72ohm, cosa que esta fuera de lo que soporta mi equipo que dice de 4 a 16 ohms, como puedo conectar los parlantes si lo tengo con crossover, ya que si conecto en serie para aumentar ohms, me va a molestar el crossover para el sonido entre cada parlante.

ojala alguien entienda lo que planteo y me pueda ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

A ver , pensemos un poquito . . .

Si todos los graves van a los 3 parlantes.
Si todos los medios van a los 3 parlantes.
Y todos los agudos van a los 3 parlantes.

¿ Para que estaría el crossover  ?

Los graves solo "ven" al woofer.
Los medios al midrange.
Y los agudos al tweeter.

¿ Capishe ?


----------



## ground (Abr 2, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver , pensemos un poquito . . .
> 
> Si todos los graves van a los 3 parlantes.
> Si todos los medios van a los 3 parlantes.
> ...



Lo del crossover lo tengo super claro para que es, la duda que tengo es con la impedancia total que me da con los 3 parlantes en paralelo, esta fuera de la impedancia de mi amplificador, como puedo modificar esto?

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Si el cross over esta bien diseñado el equipo ve la impedancia nominal, la impedancia de un crossover no se mide con un tester se mide en AC  con un impedancimetro a 1Khz, ya que es la forma de medir los parlantes ya que un mismmo parlante no presetna una impedancia lineals en todo el rango de audio..


----------



## ground (Abr 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si el cross over esta bien diseñado el equipo ve la impedancia nominal, la impedancia de un crossover no se mide con un tester se mide en AC  con un impedancimetro a 1Khz, ya que es la forma de medir los parlantes ya que un mismmo parlante no presetna una impedancia lineals en todo el rango de audio..



mmm, el cross over no lo diseñe, lo compre hecho, como podre estar seguro de no dañar mi equipo?, como les comento suena super bien pero no se si estaré dañando el equipo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Si lo estuvieras dañanddo sonaria super mal......

Si tenes el equema del cross over subilo para someterlo a analisis


----------



## ground (Abr 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si lo estuvieras dañanddo sonaria super mal......
> 
> Si tenes el equema del cross over subilo para someterlo a analisis



bueno eso me tranquiliza un poco, ahora es posible medir la impedancia midiendo corriente y voltaje a la salida del amplificador, a un volumen X.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

La forma correcta de medirla es con el istrumento que te dije o una fuene que entregue una señal senoidal de 1Khz en un puente de impedancias, hay otras formas pero si o si  neceista un generador senoidal de 1Khz, de echo si tomas un parlente de 8 ohms con el tester nunca te da ohms siemrpe es menor ya que mdeis la resistencia del bobinado y no la impedancia.
Para aclarte un poco e invitarte a que busques información, porque es necesario que lo entiendas.
Una impedancia muetra diferntes resistencia s  disitnas frecuencias, mientras que una R pura su resistencia es indistinta para cualcquier valor de frecuencia, su comportamiento es igual en AC como en DC


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 3, 2011)

Si el filtro está bien diseñado, tu amplificador ve 4 Ohm en graves, 6 Ohm en medios y 6 Ohm en agudos. 

Tu caja se debe especificar como 4 Ohm nominales, ya que es la carga con menor impedancia del sistema. 

Y tu equipo soporta 4 Ohm, entonces todo bien.


----------



## raulin1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

aliteroid dijo:


> Mira no es gran problema puedes conectar los parlantes sin preocuparte lo cierto es que no tendras la maxima potencia del equipo pero te sonaran igual solo que un poco mas bajo 8en volumen). Ahora si quieres obtener la maxima transferencia de potencia debes adaptar las impedancias y para esto tienes varios metodos, transformador de impedancias, arreglo de parlantes como se dijo anteriormente o adaptador electronico de impedancias por ahi andan algunos. Saludos



De verdad existen ADAPTADORES ELECTRONICOS DE IMPEDANCIA?

Se pueden construir?

Me pueden mostrar algun esquema yo lo que se solo es de la existencia de transformadores pero es un lio hacerlos o mandarlos a hacer

lo que nesesito es  adaptar una impedancia de 6 Ohms salida de un equipo samsung MAX-VS720 a 12 Ohms 2 parlantes Samsung de 6 ohms en serie  (POR CANAL SE SUPONE ES STEREO)   ya que al conectarlos en paralelo quema el amplificador, sin embargo en serie no se quema pero suena mas despacio  porque sumarian 12 Ohms  a una carga de 6 que da el amplificador ENTONCES ADAPTEMOS LA IMPEDANCIA

este equipo usa el integrado STK403-070


----------



## VW1500 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Ayuda adaptar impedancia de parlantes.*
Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, no se si corresponde hacer la consulta en este tema, de no corresponder les pido disculpas.
La duda es la siguiente, estoy construyendo una caja acustica en la que tengo que colocar dos parlantes de 8" de 100 w RMS cada uno y un driver de 50 w RMS, los tres tienen impedancia de 8ohms c/u; o sea de dos vias con tres elementos,  y lleva un divisor de frecuencia de dos vias. La consulta es: 1°) como tengo que conectar los parlantes entre si para poder conectarlo a un amplificador que tiene una impedancia de 6 ohms y no se produsca un defasaje entre las dos impedancias. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola VW1500, mira lo ideal sería conetar los dos woofers en paralelo, la impedancia bajaría a 4ohm, no creo que tengas problemas con el ampli (si me dices el modelo mucho mejor) aunque trabajaría un poco "estresado" de todas formas, si pones un buen crossover pasivo, la impedancia final va a quedar por encima de 5ohm seguramente en todo el rango de frecuencias.

Saludos!


----------



## VW1500 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola JUANFILAS, el modelo es un sintoamplificador Sony Muteki TA-KMS500 de un equipo Muteki HT - DDW5500, segun el manual daria 200 w rms por canal (no creo que sea real), con impedancia de 6 ohms. Te consulto si es viable conectar los dos woofers en serie sumaria la impedancia a 16 ohms, si luego se le conecta el driver en paralelo no dividiaria a 8 ohms? o de lo contrario si cambio los parlantes de 8 ohms por dos de 4 ohms conectandolo en serie me sumaria los 8 ohms? y en ese caso como jugaria el driver de 8 ohms? al conectarlo me modificaria la impedancia?, ya sea en paralelo o en serie?. Te comento que no tengo mucha idea sobre el tema, si dije una burrada te pido disculpas, estoy tratando de aprender de vuestros conocimientos. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 15, 2013)

Si has dicho una burrada  pero no te preocupes que acá estas para aprender, recuerda que entre la bocina, los parlantes y el amplificador va un crossover, por lo que la impedancia final no es la misma que colocar todo en paralelo, ya que el crossover va a ser que en graves no le llegue señal al driver (osea que no suma) y en agudos no le va a llegar señal a los parlantes, por lo que, en graves va a tener 4ohm y en agudos 8ohm.
El ampli que tenés trabaja bien en 4 ohm pero ojo que tiene un crossover incorporado (pasa altos) con lo cual, no suenan los graves. Es un sistema diseñado para usarse con sus cajas sub-woofer, no puedes poder otros bafles, bue... si puedes, pero te va a defraudar ya que van a sonar solo los medios y agudos.
Saludos!


----------



## VW1500 (Jul 15, 2013)

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, abusando de tu amabilidad te pregunto a fin de aprender, si cambio los parlantes por dos de 8" en 4 ohms y los conecto en serie me darian los 8 ohms? y por otro lado tenes idea que tal son los parlantes Foxter; tengo los sub de sony, tal como decias lo que estoy armando son las torres con dos medios y un driver para los frontales, para los sonidos medios y agudos. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola, te conviene dejar las columnas originales, los Foxter te van a sonar bastante peor.
Si, si pones dos de 8´´ en serie de 4ohm te va a dar los 8ohm, pero como te dije antes, esto es casi irrelevante, tenes que ver bien el tema de las sensibilidades, rta en frecuencia, crossover y un montón de cosas antes para asegurarte que suene mejor que lo que ya trae el equipo.

Saludos!


----------



## VW1500 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola JUANFILAS, el problema es que no tengo las columnas originales, me regalaron el sintoamplificador con el control de subwoofer y los dos subs para el dia del padre, y no tengo para comprar las columnas originales, por eso queria armar dos columnas, las que armaria de a poco, para colocarle, revisando Mercado Libre son los unicos parlantes que encuentro junto con los Yahro por eso te consultaba sobre los Foxtex. Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 16, 2013)

mmm, si no queda otra... ¿por que queres poner dos? si del vamos son parlantes mucho mas sensibles y de mas potencia que los originales?


----------



## VW1500 (Jul 16, 2013)

Queria hacerlos parecidos a las columnas del  Muteki. Tenes idea de parlantes que anduvieran mejores que los que te mencione (Foxter / Jahro)?. Vos tenes idea de que potencia son los originales porque en el manual no dice nada. Gracias.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 16, 2013)

El equipo tira unos 60w por columna. El tema es que dos parlantes de 8´´ te van a resultar (si haces las cosas bien) en una caja mucho mayor que la original del muteki.
Fijate parlantes de 6.5´´ de la marca tonhalle (busca la casa en google) que tienen alternativas baratas.

Saludos!


----------



## JoseLO2018 (Feb 16, 2020)

Cuando compras un parlante los venden de 8, 4, 2 ohms pero cuando los mides sabe ser 8.1 o 7.8 o inclusive 8 exacto.
A lo que voy es que tengo 2 parlantes uno de 15(8Ω) y otro de 18(8Ω) le conecte en paralelo (4Ω) a un amplificador junto a un crossover activó y funcionó todo bien pero luego no se como me puse a medir el ohmniaje y este salió 3,6Ω yo dije que habrá pasado, pero luego medi cada parlante y estos medían 5,6Ω cada uno no sé si habrás Sido por el crossover, quisiera saber porque paso eso pero aún siguen funcionando bien pero ya no puedo colocarles en paralelo porque baja de más al que el amplificador soporta
¿Tendría que cambiarle de bobina o los uso en mono?
El parlante de 15" estaba junto a un Twitter ambos marca Lexsen conectados por un crossover pasivo y el de 18" también con un crossover pasivo a parte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2020)

Tus medidas son en CC pero los parlantes trabajan en CA.
No te hagas problema, todos los parlantes tienen esos valores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2020)

JoseLO2018 dijo:


> Cuando compras un parlante los venden de 8, 4, 2 ohms pero cuando los mides sabe ser 8.1 o 7.8 o inclusive 8 exacto. . . .


Te aclaro que tus mediciones no son correctas, por ejemplo un parlante de *8Ω* de impedancia presentará ente el multímetro una resistencia de unos *6Ω*


----------



## JoseLO2018 (Feb 17, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te aclaro que tus mediciones no son correctas, por ejemplo un parlante de *8Ω* de impedancia presentará ente el multímetro una resistencia de unos *6Ω*


Pero al comprarlo le medi y me dió 8Ω


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2020)

Para un multímetro es difícil medir una resistencia así de baja, influyen resistencia de los cables, presión de contacto de las puntas de prueba, estado de la batería del multímetro, Etc
Esas resistencias se miden por otro medios y con otros instrumentos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2020)

JoseLO2018 dijo:


> Pero al comprarlo le medi y me dió 8Ω


Y yo dije


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tus medidas son en CC pero los parlantes trabajan en CA.


Es decir, si lo mediste con un tester esa medicion no vale nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2020)

JoseLO2018 dijo:


> Pero al comprarlo le medi y me dió 8Ω


Estarás midiendo  6,4 Ohms + 1,6 Ohms de los cables del tester . . .


----------



## Muad Dib (Ago 14, 2020)

Para armar dos bafles tengo dos woofers de 12 pulgadas 8 ohms que llevará crossover de bajos, dos woofers de 6 pulgadas 8 ohms , que llevará crossover para medios; el problema es que los twitters que son bala de titanio, son de 4 ohms y llevaría capacitores no polarizados de 3,3 uf, quisiera saber si al ser de 4 ohms ,  estos twitters podrían ocasionar daños al amplificador cuya salida es de 8 ohms.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 14, 2020)

Hola, la impedancia de salida de un amplificador se estima para una fcia. de 1Khz.
El tweeter electrodinámico, al trabajar en la banda superior del espectro, es de suponerse que la impedancia aumenta.
Se puede compensar a 4 ohms calculando el valor del condensador.


----------



## Muad Dib (Ago 15, 2020)

El que viene  con el parlante es 3,3, yo le calculé 4,7, espero que así pueda ir en la salida de 8 ohms ; espero que esté bien. Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2020)

Cómo hiciste los cálculos?
Si originalmente era de 3.3uF para 8ohms.
Entonces al utilizarlo en 4ohms, el condensador tiende a ser de menor valor no? Eso repercute en que se reduce el rango de respuesta, pero tiende a ajustarse a la impedancia de 4ohms.
Hay que conocer la inductancia del tweeter y ver en qué rango de fcias trabajará. A partir de ahí, ya tienes un panorama de cómo será la curva de respuesta e impedancia mínima en juego.
La solución óptima sería, colocar dos tweeter pero de potencia mitad del que debería instalarse, ambos en serie de 4ohms con un condensador en serie de 3.3uF.


----------



## Muad Dib (Ago 16, 2020)

Los cálculos los hice con una aplicación, mi primera opción era poner dos parlantes de 4 ohms en serie, para adecuar la impedancia a 8 ohms, y con el divisor de 3,3 como decis vos,  luego me dicen que con el condensador es suficiente, usé una aplicación que supuestamente calcula los capacitores, no se si habré colocado bien los parámetros que pide, mis concimientos del tema son básicos, por eso pregunté. Estimo que la solución será esa. Muchas gracias.


----------



## CAPEYOME (Sep 29, 2020)

Buenos días a todos , aprovecho este posteo para consultar lo siguiente ... Tengo 2 cajas que poseen 2 woofer de 6 pulgadas de 8 ohms y 30 watts de potencia cada una ...  y un tweeter de domo tambien de 8 ohms y potencia similar 
Los woofers están en paralelo directos al amplificador y el tweeter tambien en paralelo al amplificador  con un capacitor de 2.2 uf en serie
Mi consulta es : si tengo que colocar un divisor de frecuen cia pasivo para hacerlo de 2 vias ¿ debo colocar un divisor de frecuencia x cada woofer ? ¿ o con uno por bafle y conectarle los 2 woofer en paralelo a la salida de bajos del divisor correspondiente alcanza ? 
Desde ya agradecido por vuestro tiempo en responderme ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2020)

Sin medir los parámetros T/S y las respuestas en frecuencia es imposible emitir opinión, pero en general siempre se filtran ambos parlantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

Ya tiene el divisor pasivo , es el capacitor de 2,2uF . . .  muy elemental pero divisor al fin.


----------



## CAPEYOME (Sep 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya tiene el divisor pasivo , es el capacitor de 2,2uF . . .  muy elemental pero divisor al fin.


Gracias por responder ... pero en el caso que quiera colocarlñe un filtro pasa bajos ¿ debe ser uno por Woofer o con uno solo alcanza para ambos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

Es estéreo o monoaural ?


----------



## CAPEYOME (Sep 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es estéreo o monoaural ?


Gracias por responder ..... cada bafle con sus 2 paralantes de 6 + el tweeter va en cada canal de un sansui de 30 + 30 .......... ( cada bafle es monoaural )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2020)

Entonces un divisor en cada bafle , medilos así sabés a que frecuencia calcular el corte , luego , cuanto mas alto el grado , mejor


----------



## Lonardi Stivel (Sep 24, 2021)

Por favor colaborenme lo quiero conectar a un autoestéreo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2021)

Lonardi Stivel dijo:


> Por favor colaborenme lo quiero conectar a un autoestéreo.


NO es ni cerca lo mismo, pero el valor de resistencia de la bobina del parlante te puede "Orientar" sobre su impedancia. Mide con un multímetro la resistencia de la bobina


----------



## Lonardi Stivel (Sep 24, 2021)

Si pudo ver la imagen.? Es para conectar parlantes sony de 6pulgadas a un autoestéreo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2021)

Lonardi Stivel dijo:


> la imagen.?



Que imagen ?


----------



## unmonje (Sep 24, 2021)

Lonardi Stivel dijo:


> Si pudo ver la imagen.? Es para conectar parlantes sony de 6pulgadas a un autoestéreo


No vi ninguna imagen pero, si quiere saber aproximadamente la impedancia empírica de sus parlantes, haga lo siguiente :
Consiga un tester o polímetro que pueda medir ohms en la escala de 0- 200 ohms y mida uno de sus parlantes.

Por lo general, la lectura de la resistencia de la bobina, debe ser aproximadamente 15 % menor que la impedancia nominal en la etiqueta.
Por ejemplo, es normal que un parlante
de 8 ohmios presente una resistencia de entre 6,8 ohmios
de 6 ohmios presente una resistencia de entre 5,1 ohmios
de 4 ohmios presente una resistencia de entre 3,2 ohmios.
Exitos.
Imagen de radio ?  
Le recuerdo que IMPEDANCIA y resistencia de un parlante, no son para nada la misma cosa. Esto es solo un método empírico de uso general.
Si sus bocinas o equipo cuestan mas de 100 euros ,le sugiero dirigirse al fabricante antes de conectar nada


----------



## Lonardi Stivel (Sep 24, 2021)

Ya he consultado, y puedo notar que si conecto parlantes de ohm por encima de el ohm de salida del equipo no hay problema de daño, solo que me va a sonar con menos potencia.
El equipo me recomienda bocinas de 4-8ohm.
Mido el ohm de las bocinas y me oscila mucho los valores, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que me dices que la lectura es 15% inferior creo deducir que es de 8-16ohm. Es muy lamentable que no tenga etiqueta de características cada bocina..
Ahora mi pregunta es.
¿Suponiendo que los parlantes son de 16ohm y los conecto al autoestereo, qué puede pasar?

*Nota del Moderador:
Editado por infringir la Norma 2.3*


----------



## unmonje (Sep 25, 2021)

Las bocinas o parlantes serios, SIEMPRE traen sus respectivas etiquetas. No sé que está usando usted.
Si el amplificador le dice que la carga óptima es entre 4 y 8 ohmios , lo razonable es arrimar a 4 los mas posible.
Lo que tendría que aclarar usted y subir una foto si fuera posible es :
*-¿cuantas bocinas tiene disponibles usted  ?
*-Si las mediciones varían, agrúpelas por mediciónes y tamaños, no mezcle, porque puede arruinar el amplificador.
*- Los automoviles actuales, casi sin excepción, usan 4 ohms de carga, me refiero al equipo que viene de fabrica, no a injertos de los dueños.
*- Los vehiculos suelen traer 4 canales de 50 watts, en 4 ohms, y suelen tener una sola bocina cada canal, a saber :
  2 en las puertas de adelante  y 2 canales en las puertas de atras .
Salirse de eso, es poner a riesgo el amplificador o peor.
Si usted tiene un equipo* extra* de mas potencia, como los que usan los jóvenes entusiastas, sería mejor que se comunique con el vendedor que los comercializan, antes de averiar nada.

Le recuerdo que este sitio, es un foro para aclarar temas de electrónica a colegas, no es un chat, ni un servicio de Whatts up puerta a puerta, la idea es que los temas se traten en el foro no por teléfono, de manera que extraños con problemas semejantes, puedan aprender o resolver sus temas, a la vez que socializan.


----------



## Lonardi Stivel (Sep 25, 2021)

Estaba pensando en poner resistencias de alto watts en paralelo a cada canal para simular los 4ohm a cada canal en el autoestereo.
Sí, efectivamente son parlantes zerios de sony y estos vienen a 16 ohm.
Este sistema trae cuatro bocinas y como te dije por cada canal o parlante vienen dos bocinas cada una de ella a 16ohm y un Twitter de 8ohm. y haciendo mas consulta del modelo que tengo, la etiqueta de cada parlante viene a 6ohm.
Inicialmente pensé en poner cada una de estas bocinas a los cuatro canales del autoestéreo, pero me di cuenta de los ohm por canal del autoestéreo no es la misma de las bocinas. Así que quiero la mejor orientación para no lastimar el montaje que estoy haciendo.
El autoestereo  es un Pioneer DEH 2650UB y este me permite conectar subwoofer a 4ohm en sus canales traseros.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2021)

Hola caro Don Lonardi Stivel , olvide poner resistores en paralelo con los parlantes de modo obtener los 4 Ohmios.
!No logras NADA con eso  anoser desperdiçar inutilmente potenzia en calor en los resistores !
Si a principio los parlantes son de 6 Ohmios , ustedes puedes conectarlos en la salida de tu Estereo sin cualquer problema una vez que el suporta 4 Ohmios que es una inpedancia menor que 6 Ohmios.
!Suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2021)

Lonardi Stivel dijo:


> *Estaba pensando en poner resistencias de alto watts en paralelo a cada canal para simular los 4ohm a cada canal en el autoester*eo. . . . .


Lo que vendría a ser una _*"Pésima idea"*_


----------



## unmonje (Sep 25, 2021)

Lonardi Stivel dijo:


> Estaba pensando en poner resistencias de alto watts en paralelo a cada canal para simular los 4ohm a cada canal en el autoestereo.
> Sí, efectivamente son parlantes zerios de sony y estos vienen a 16 ohm.
> Este sistema trae cuatro bocinas y como te dije por cada canal o parlante vienen dos bocinas cada una de ella a 16ohm y un Twitter de 8ohm. y haciendo mas consulta del modelo que tengo, la etiqueta de cada parlante viene a 6ohm.
> Inicialmente pensé en poner cada una de estas bocinas a los cuatro canales del autoestéreo, pero me di cuenta de los ohm por canal del autoestéreo no es la misma de las bocinas. Así que quiero la mejor orientación para no lastimar el montaje que estoy haciendo.
> El autoestereo  es un Pioneer DEH 2650UB y este me permite conectar subwoofer a 4ohm en sus canales traseros.


Poner mas *carga* no va aumentar la* potencia*, Si usted tiene parlantes de* 6 ohms* ponga eso y ya, *va a sonar mejor* si son de mejor calidad pero, *perderá inevitablemente un 20%* de la potencia en función de *ganar calidad*, eso seria lo mas razonable, todo lo demas va a ser un error.

Resumiendo , el amplificador es como un surtidor de agua, que entrega supongamos 1 litro por segundo, poner un balde mas grande, no va a hacer que se llene mas rápido. Si usted pone un vaso mas chico el agua se va a derramar, es decir se le va a romper el AMPLI.
Si no lo quiere entender, va a tener que pagar por su error,.
Si sube una foto de la parte trasera  o la etiqueta del fabricante de su PIONEER y de las bocinas por canal que piensa poner, le podremos ayudar mas,,, de paso lea las reglas del foro

Si usted no sabe de electricidad ni electrónica, le sugiero que  NO PIENSE porque es bastante probable que arruine su aparato.
Si pone 4 parlantes de 16 ohms en paralelo va a obtener 4 ohms de carga,  16/4 =4
Si pone 2 parlantes de 16 ohms en paralelo va a obtener 8 ohms de carga,  16/2 =8
Si pone 2 parlantes de 6 ohms en paralelo va a obtener 3 ohms de carga,  6/2 =3

Si pone 2 parlantes de 6 ohms en serie va a obtener 12 ohms de carga,  6x2 =12
A los* twitters* generalmente se les *interpone un capacitor de poliester*, no polarizado, de *1 a 3 uf -100 voltios* de aislación y no cuenta de manera significativa en la carga.
Mi sospecha es que usted está queriendo usar unos parlates que NO fueron hechos para auto-radio en un auto radio.
Mala idea.
Poner parlantes de mas potencia, pretendiendo conseguir mas potencia es como mínimo inocente.
Cuando se fabrica un parlante para *mas potencia*, la bobina es mas gruesa y el muelle es mas duro y le cuesta mas al amplificador *moverlo*, por lo tanto se consigue menos SONIDO. El mejor volumen de sonido, se consigue con la mayor excursión de la bocina, cuando mas aire se mueve.
Por esto es importante que si el amplificador es para 50 watts 4 ohms, el parlante debe arrimar lo mas posible a ESO. Fin del asunto. 
Todo lo demas el BLA BLA BLA


----------



## armandl (Oct 5, 2021)

Amigos*,*  les cuento que compr*é* este equipo de sonido usado, *S*ony gn800 (adjunto imagen)  bueno, pude abrir una de las cajas de parlantes*, *como se ve en la imagen, me puse a medir la impedancia de*_*las bocinas y me encontré con la sorpresa que los 4 parlantes de esta caja acústica, el parlantes grande 8 pulgadas y los chicos de 3 pulgadas y el tweeter de 2 pulgadas encontré que todos tienen una impedancia de 6 *O*hms y todos están conectados en paralelo y según calculo de impedancia obtendría una impedancia de 1.5 *O*hms y en la etiqueta dice impedancia 6 *O*hms,
mi duda es ? *E*st*á* correcto eso?

*A*parte creo que por un tema de potencias, los parlantes chicos y los tweeters deben tener una alta impedancia como de 24 *O*hms para que no fluya mucha potencia por estos parlantes chicos y as*í* no se quemen estos parlantes
*Q*uisiera saber si alguien tiene este mismo equipo me pueda compartir esos datos de la impedancia*?*
*T*ambién quisiera tener su opinión si est*án* correct*as* las impedancias.
*M*uchas gracias
*S*aludos


*Nota del moderador :*

*Reglas generales de uso del Foro**:

05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro, no en un Chat, esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación.
Por ejemplo: "Comas, puntos, signos de interrogación y comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, etc."
No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*

Ya había sido advertido


----------



## elucches (Oct 5, 2021)

Hola.
¿Levantaste el circuito? Se ve un capacitor en la foto 1.
¿A qué frecuencia mediste las impedancias?


----------



## mostrin (Oct 5, 2021)

Si, están correctos, eso miden.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2021)

elucches dijo:


> "¿A qué frecuencia mediste las impedancias?"


!Si fue medido con auxilio de un murtimetro seguramente la frequenzia es de cero Hz o sea DC !
!Saludos!


armandl dijo:


> Amigos*,*  les cuento que compr*é* este equipo de sonido usado, *S*ony gn800 (adjunto imagen)  bueno, pude abrir una de las cajas de parlantes*, *como se ve en la imagen, me puse a medir la impedancia de*_*las bocinas y me encontré con la sorpresa que los 4 parlantes de esta caja acústica, el parlantes grande 8 pulgadas y los chicos de 3 pulgadas y el tweeter de 2 pulgadas encontré que todos tienen una impedancia de 6 *O*hms y todos están conectados en paralelo y según calculo de impedancia obtendría una impedancia de 1.5 *O*hms y en la etiqueta dice impedancia 6 *O*hms,
> mi duda es ? *E*st*á* correcto eso?
> 
> *A*parte creo que por un tema de potencias, los parlantes chicos y los tweeters deben tener una alta impedancia como de 24 *O*hms para que no fluya mucha potencia por estos parlantes chicos y as*í* no se quemen estos parlantes
> ...


Los parlantes pueden quedarse en paralelo , pero seguramente hay capacitores de corte de frequenzia en serie con los parlantes mas chicos.
Eses capacitores son un "abierto" para DC y como es casi seguro que enpleyaste un murtimetro para medir la inpedancia total de la caja , ese instrumento de medida hace uso de DC .
Por eso que mediste solamente la inpedancia del parlante major ( ese NO leva capacitor en serie con su bobina )
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

